# "Flying" Challenge Winner



## candid petunia (Apr 30, 2013)

And we have a tie for the first place. 

Congratulations to Travers *(entry: A Flight of Birth)* and alan *(entry: Flying into Love)* for a well-deserved win. Travers and alan get to choose the prompt for the next challenge, get a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.


----------



## Travers (Apr 30, 2013)

Amazing! Thanks a lot guys. Well done to alanmt also. Will collaborate with him and hopefully come up with a good prompt.


----------



## PiP (Apr 30, 2013)

Congratulations! Worthy winners


----------



## alanmt (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks! Very surprised and happy!  Talk about beginner's luck!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 30, 2013)

Well done and congrats, gentlemen!


----------



## toddm (Apr 30, 2013)

great couple of poems - congrats!


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats.  Is it just me, or is it kind of fishy that a guy whose name is very similar to the word 'travels' would win a 'flight' prompt challenge?


----------



## Travers (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!

@ Lewdog - I don't know what you mean, "alanmt" sounds nothing like "travels".


----------



## Ariel (Apr 30, 2013)

Grats guys!  See you in the next one.


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations you guys. This was the toughest voting  ever.


----------



## Gumby (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations you two! Well deserved win.  It really was a tough vote this time.


----------



## writersblock (May 1, 2013)

Congrats to both Travers and Alanmt, and all participants as well. I feel like I am learning a lot from these challenges!


----------



## Lewdog (May 2, 2013)

Travers said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @ Lewdog - I don't know what you mean, "alanmt" sounds nothing like "travels".



I wasn't trying to slight Alan, he did an awesome job too, but his name didn't fit in on the joke.    The closest thing I could come up was Pan-Alanmt Express Airlines.  It just doesn't work as well.


----------



## Travers (May 2, 2013)

Hah, that's not a bad attempt actually!


----------

